# Hotel Leif - An ACNL-Only Minecraft Server! We're Hiring!



## hotelleif (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello to all!

Hotel Leif is a growing, original Minecraft server exclusive for Animal Crossing players only.
The aim of our server is to make a friendly environment for Animal Crossing community members to meet and make friends, but we're doing something brand new.

We're in the process of making a mod of Animal Crossing characters and items. We currently have Stitches and Penelope completed, but we need some help. We're going to have over 40 characters and over 50 items, and we need someone to code it into a mod pack.




We're hiring! For every item you code, we pay 250k bells, and for every mob you code, we pay 500k bells. We also need builders; 500k per store, 750k per character house, fully fleshed. Payments are sent on Fridays from either our main admin or a co-admin.

To give you an idea of what this server is about, basically you're playing Animal Crossing in Minecraft, but with as many friends as you like. You take out loans from Nook's Homes, visit towns, plant flowers, buy furniture, go to the island to play mini games (Currently we have Hunger Games and Hide and Seek), trade and buy villagers (you can buy from the Villager store in TIY Emporium), get Gracie Grace outfits, and more! And the glory of it is that it's with strangers who can easily become your best friends.

If you're interested in being part of this server's production, please let us know. We WILL pay you handsomely.

For updates, check out our Tumblr, hotelleif.tumblr.com.


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 5, 2014)

Bumpin 5ever


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, this sound awesome!
I'm just a beginner at coding, but I might give it a go making an item or two, since minecraft modding seems to be within my limits of what I can do, providing it is something quite basic like items


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey! If you're interested, we'd love to have you on the team!! Right now we're more focused on mobs, but items will definitely be coming soon! What's your minecraft name so we can add you to the whitelist?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 5, 2014)

Curious about a few things:

How does furniture work?

How does the GracieGrace clothing work?


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 5, 2014)

@oath2order
Furniture is part of the mod! Through upgrading your house (we upgrade when you pay), you get room to get furniture from TIY Home Goods. We're making items based off of sets from Animal Crossing!

GracieGrace clothing is being added into the game! We're taking armor and duplicating them and making textures to match Gracie items!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh, I get it, so you're making everything from scratch?


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 5, 2014)

Sure are! Everything is being originally textured and all the mobs are being built from scratch.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 5, 2014)

Are things such as TNT going to be disabled when it's open?


----------



## Trundle (Feb 5, 2014)

Really great idea. Although I have no talents to help you out, it sounds interesting. I'll keep an eye out for when this is open.


----------



## Beary (Feb 5, 2014)

I am totally joining this when it is open. 
I suck at coding, sowwy ;u;


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 5, 2014)

TNT will DEFINITELY be disabled.
And thank you, Trundle!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can't wait to see you, Beary!


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 5, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 6, 2014)

hella bump


----------



## Mary (Feb 6, 2014)

Soo cool. Good luck. <3
Edit: can Tom nook please be a hostile mob?


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, Mary!
And unfortunately, our modeler doesn't agree, as much as I begged her to make it possible that the only way to calm Tom down is to throw bells at him.


Our current villagers!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 7, 2014)

Ey nice job!


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks, oath2order!
We have the following villagers done:
Blue Bear
Stitches
Marina
Penelope
Zucker
Brocollo
Jambette (all hail)
Dora
Julian
Lily
Roscoe
Marshal


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh my God, this looks amazing. I'm definitely going to play on this server!

*secretly brings diamond sword and kills Tom Nook*


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking forward to the server opening <3
I can code items, but I need ideas =3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2014)

omg this looks amazing <33 I would totally join except for the fact my laptop always crashes and I get dizzy when I play and I can't code </3 How exactly do you do it? It looks really fun designing the skins? idk what i'm talking about lolol


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

hotelleif said:


> Thanks, oath2order!
> We have the following villagers done:
> Blue Bear
> Stitches
> ...



Amazing. 
*prepares to shoot Jambette w/ bow*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 8, 2014)

Mary said:


> Amazing.
> *prepares to shoot Jambette w/ bow*



*hands Mary a flame, power enchanted bow*
Lol


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 8, 2014)

Kippla, we can't wait to see you on!
Prin, can you code mobs? That's what we need desperately, we'll pay 2m/code.
Lynn, that shouldn't stop anything! We can't wait to see you on the server 
Mary and Creeper, be nICE TO THE QUEEN

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, we're going to make two Tom Nooks. One to be a shopkeeper and one that's hostile and in the wild


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2014)

Maybe make the wild nook lie "Corrupted Nook" or something


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

Yay. My dream has finally come true!

Will there be a Redd? He can be evil too.


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, Redd is being made! We've all agreed he'll be aggressive


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2014)

Make him like a boss fight or something.

He lets you in a room with a chest with paintings


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 9, 2014)

We aren't doing bosses in the mod, it's not because of complications but because it adds complexity to what should be a logically simple mod (that actually requires a lot of work).

I re-talked with the other admins and there won't be an aggressive Tom Nook, but he will be the shopkeeper for player-run shops in TIY Emporium! (Pictures in an album on my profile)

Redd will appear randomly in towns on a preset day of the week that staff decides. He drops loads of emeralds, all from the suckers he's manipulated.


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

I can code mob AI, but I cant model.


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 9, 2014)

We have a modeler, we just need someone to code the mobs into the game. What are your USD prices?


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh, I work for free! In-game bells would be appreciated though


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 9, 2014)

No way!!!
Alright, gurl u hired.
Does 25m for the mod work for you, or would you like more?

Send kailrpooler@icloud.com an email with the following:
Minecraft Name
Best Contact Email
Skype UN

And we'll send back the files we have.

Literally, thank you SO much.


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

hotelleif said:


> Yes, Redd is being made! We've all agreed he'll be aggressive



Yay! I want to beat the crap out of him.


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

Crap... I can't use Skype D:
Would email be fine? 
Also, 25 million is fine. I hope I can do this D: even though I don't have a Skype.


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 9, 2014)

Totally fine! Yes, email is fine!!


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

OK, I'll send the email in a sec 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sent the email off, along with a notice that I can build too <3 I will build for free. I like doing it tbh, that's why.


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 9, 2014)

Are you sure you'd like to build for free? It's much more profitable than coding.
If you want to, however, feel free!

Thanks so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if we could have everyone's MC names to add them to the whitelist, it'd be amazing! Usually we have an application process, but we'd love to have a TBT-only prefix for you guys.


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, I guess if your persisitant on paying me, than sure, I can accept payment.

My MC name is Derpus_Maxi.


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Will you add me? My name is mcladybug.


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

Joining now!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 9, 2014)

Do you need any help building? I was originally going to try coding for you, but for some reason I can't even access what I need on the computer I'm using...
By the way, my IGN is TheCreeperHugz (I use that for most things xD)


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 9, 2014)

Mary, we've added you on! IP: 176.31.140.153
CreeperHugz, the more the merrier! What's your UN?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 10, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz is my isername for everything


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 10, 2014)

You've been whitelisted!


----------



## hotelleif (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, everyone!
We're hiring still!
We need a Techne modeler to make furniture. We're paying 1m bells/set.
We also need a texture maker to make armor based off of Gracie items, 100k bells/article.

Thanks!


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Feb 16, 2014)

I would love to join the server, and if it's necessary I would love to build some houses. My username is: TheLazyLynx


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2014)

Any new updates?


----------



## bluess (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks awful.


----------



## hotelleif (Mar 21, 2014)

We've moved our post here, complete with our opening date 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...sing-Server-With-Matching-Mod-Opening-3-27-14

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Any new updates?



Lots of them  Check out our new post.


----------

